# help please



## reid ryder (Apr 23, 2010)

Picked up this piece at an antique shop. Can anyone/someone help me identify and value. In insulator collecting there i s a price guide to most all glass pieces, is there a like guide for bottles?

   Thanks, Reid


----------



## reid ryder (Apr 23, 2010)

Another pic. There are no other markings on the bottle.


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 24, 2010)

I can't tell, is it oval or rectangular in shape?  How tall?
 It is English.  Most English bottles aren't worth much as most are fairly common.  But a shape and a size will give me what category I will be looking in for a proper ID.

 If it's Oval in shape and 8 3/4" tall, it's a KO-29.  Listed as relatively common...$5 - $10.


----------



## reid ryder (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you "poison_us". I'ts KO-20 probably $10.00 as it is VNM, few nice bubbles and off center top. As in insulators, I'm learning the expensive way, paid $18.00. Where can I find this list?

   Reid


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 24, 2010)

You can get the first 2 Kuhn's books here:  http://www.antiquebottles.com/books.html#KhunPoison
 The 3rd and the American Poison Bottle book here: http://www.poisonbottleclub.org/otherpages/bottlebook.html
 Have to be a club member to get the 3rd and any updates tho.

 The Kuhns books are best for IDing only as the price guide is obsolete.  The American book is 5 years old already, but the prices aren't far off.  This will have only American bottles, but they are in full color and will have others that were not IDed when the first 2 Kuhn's books were published.

 $18 isnt bad, especially for the size.  It all depends on what you want to do with it.  If you plan on keeping it, it was less than $20...good deal.  I pretty much start all antique bottles at $10 anyways as they are still antiques...still worth something.  It just depends on what your in to.


----------

